# tints



## BLK GOAT (Sep 18, 2005)

What the h3ll is this in the owners manual about not tinting the rear window of an 05 cuz it will booger up the radio antenna? Is that for real?
If it is I guess I won't be listening to the radio.
Terry


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

My Tint installer asked to see my owner's manual : once he read the disclaimer on the read window - my only choice was to purchase NON-METALLIC tint ( which is always more expensive). I have Non-Metallic tint on the back window and have no radio antenna problems . I even run the XM radio antenna thru this tint and get 3 bars... Hope that helps.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

My "tinter" only ran it up to the base of the blacked out portion of the rear window. He said tint wont stick to it anyways.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I don't know if my tint is non metallic or not but my whole window is tinted and I haven't lost any radio reception.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Grey-Goat said:


> I don't know if my tint is non metallic or not but my whole window is tinted and I haven't lost any radio reception.


Same here.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Same here.


Same, for me and GTODEALER2 and 04gtolover :cheers


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

I have my back glass fully tinted top to bottom with metallic film (the installer that has been around for years, very reputable said they couldn't warranty like they do for the non metallic ie dyed tint). I kind of went along with the belief of some on here that.. the antenna is in the glass, the signal for the most part is coming in from outside the car not inside so I wasn't too concerned about losing reception.. and I haven't. I put in Sirius and really don't seem to have any trouble with the antenna receiving the fm signal from there except that the radio (even before the tint) seems to pickup stations from way beyond what I always thought was fm range so sometimes I have to change the frequency on the sirius if a far away station comes in a little too strong. That's my 2 cents. And for what's it's worth... I understand there are no inputs to the Blapunkt unit.. is this true based upon a) some literature, b) someone actually pulled the unit and looked


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*my tint*

I used 3M Carbon Fiber based tint ,I've had no problems what so ever.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

3m tint and I get stations from Tampa (90 miles away) and Jacksonville (110 miles away) with little distortion. I was told the dyed tints fade to a purple and you can't use windex on them. That was definately deal killers for me.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just got an XM Roady Xt receiver. Can anyone offer up any suggestions for the best place to mount the antenna? One of the posts here implied they have the XM antenna through the rear window tint, does that mean they have this mounted inside the car on the rear shelf? I understand you have to mount the antenna on a metal surface. If anyone can suggest the best place to mount and more importantly, details on running the wiring with minimal "pain", it would be appreciated.


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

I have an XM "Roady2" and simply put the magnetic antenna on the rear speaker shelf. Wanted tp put on the truck lid but was not comfortable pulling wire thru the rear seat in to the trunk. So far I have not had any problems...the reception is as good as it was externally on the roof of my old '87 T/A GTA. Hope this helps


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info Goat! I will give that a try. I am the same as you in not wanting to pull wire to the trunk. If I have to, I would rather mount the antenna on the trunk rather than the roof, however, if it will work in the back window, that is the plan! Where did you run the wire from the front to the back? down the side and up under the door step (for lack of a better terminology?) then up beside the back seat?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

What I did with my satelite antenna and to run it through the back seat, (there is a nice listtle hole in the interior next to the rear seat back) then i ran it under the weatherstrip (just had to make a notch) then I ran it up the inside of the window molding, ( had to use a screwdriver to get it under) then over to the top of the window in the center. Then i used 3M double sided tape(it's thick) and stuck it to the top of the window.

I didn't want to put it on the paint due to my last car, i had it on the center of the roof, and it ended up getting scratched to ****.


----------



## roade (Sep 13, 2005)

*tint*

You may want to look into 3M's new carbon fiber based tint.
I had 15% applied to all windows except the front.
No problems with reception and it looks awesome.
It was about $40 more than the Lumar metal based film.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

So I take it that the install instructions saying it needs to be mounted on a metal surface at least 2" from the edge is not necessary. That sounds like a nice install on the rear window surface. I took a look and if can find that hole in the back seat, may run it through and mount it on the bottom center of the window. Running it around the window frame and across the top looks like a pain. Across the top it does not seem there is enough molding to run it under. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Mr tint did mine full car 80% except front $125 no problems


----------



## dcgoat (Jul 14, 2005)

Check out http://www.latint.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

There is a place I go to, down in Fredericksburg, VA that will do any percentage tint as long as you pay cash. I used to get 5% on all my windows (limo tint) and after paying over $600 in tint tickets, decided to go legal at 35% on the cavalier. Havent been pulled once!

Oh, and they charged me $200 for all 3 windows on my vette (VERY hard back window) and only $160 for all 5 windows on the cavalier.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

Tint Shop Locator


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

the laws for VA are outdated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

no probz here and my chit is limo  5% so its the lumar tint :cheers


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know this is the wrong heading to be posting these questions under, however...one more question about XM mounting. Can anyone post a photo showing where they mounted their XM Roady or XT in the GTO. The only place I can find is on the silver moulding about level on the driver side below the radio (about across from the swing out sunglasses drawer. It is kind of right on the curve but should work. I'm not thrilled about it but can't find anywhere else reasonable. Does anyone know of any other mounting kits rather than the swivel that comes with the unit? Any help or ideas is appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll try to get some pics of my install today, depends how busy I am at work today. I have a Sirius, but the install should be about the same, as your just looking for a mounting area, 

Mine is mounted to the right of the steareo, others have mounted them in front of the shifter in the pocket, but i didn't want to loose that.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks Rob, I would appreciate seeing that. I don't want to lose the storage area either. I had a rental car with XM a while back that had a metal bar sticking out from under the dash and the XM was mounted to that. I would prefer that if can find a piece of hardware that would work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

1badgto said:


> no probz here and my chit is limo  5% so its the lumar tint :cheers


its fun at night aint it?


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

mine is tinted with no probs


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

Can you give me a little more detail as to the location of the hole near the back seat for pulling a wire thru? I have been keeping my "roady2" in the console and just ran the wire under the floor mat and stuffed in between seat to the rear deck. It is hack! The interior is so nice I don't want to go pulling and tugging and break a clip or something.


----------

